# Something a little different for pit bull owners...



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

As a few of you know I make various pit bull signs, tags, tag frames, magnetics, and decals. I thought a few of you may be interested so here ya go!

First off are the street signs. 6" x 24" (.032" thick) aluminum. Made in almost any color with ANYTHING you would like put on it. (Your name, dogs name, breed name, street name, kennel name, ANYTHING!) I sell these for $10 plus $4.99 USPS priority shipping anywhere in the U.S.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

These are 8" x 8" aluminum. These are $7.00 each plus $4.99 shipping.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Next are 6" x 8" aluminum signs. $6.00 each plus $4.99 shipping.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Next we have License plates. plastic - $7.00 each, aluminum - $10.00 each, mirror aluminum - $12.00 each plus $4.99 shipping. I can put any design that I have on any tag in any color! I can also add your dogs name or kennel name!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

These are a few different designs that I have available. I have a TON more and will get them posted asap. Small Decals are $3.00 each and only $1.00 shipping for USPS First Class. I can do these in almost any color! Can do other sizes as well. Just message me for prices.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

hey that's pretty damn cool!!! I might try to think up something for my kennels we recently built. I'll give you a shout later on...


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

A few more designs...


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

I'll try to get some more stuff posted up asap. You can view some other decal designs under "pit bull decals/tags" on our web site. Rock Creek Kennels | UKC & ADBA Registered American Pit Bull Terriers Please just post up your questions! I accept paypal, cash, checks, and money orders. Shipping discounts for multiple items!!!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Few more designs...


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Those are great. 
I have one that says

"I can make it to the gate in 3 seconds. Can You?"


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

MADBood said:


> hey that's pretty damn cool!!! I might try to think up something for my kennels we recently built. I'll give you a shout later on...


Sounds great...Just let me know! I usually ship same day!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

BedlamBully said:


> Those are great.
> I have one that says
> 
> "I can make it to the gate in 3 seconds. Can You?"


Thanks! I've started to set one up like that but just havent yet!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i have a decal of that actually hahah my signature shows it.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

that's cute..'i can make it to the gate in .03 secs. can you' ...that's cute..witty..i love the one about MV and the one wif the doggie peein on fighting..those are really cute.do you do shirts?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

RCK has done all of my logo stuff for us. He does a very good job.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

chic4pits said:


> that's cute..'i can make it to the gate in .03 secs. can you' ...that's cute..witty..i love the one about MV and the one wif the doggie peein on fighting..those are really cute.do you do shirts?


Not doing shirts yet. Just car decals, signs, tags, banners, magnetics and stuff like that. Its just a matter of time though!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> RCK has done all of my logo stuff for us. He does a very good job.


Thanks for the plug Andy!

That reminds me...I do custom logo designs as well. If you can dream it up, I can probably bring it to life!

If anyone has any questions, you can either ask them here or email them to me at: [email protected]


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Willie does all of or custom signs/logos i'll post some pics. when the wife gets home (willie if you have them you can post them) if you want any thing like stickers/decals ect. he is THE MAN to see.:cheers:


Jeff


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

"I can make it to the gate in 3 seconds. Can You?"


Love that saying you should make a shirt with a floppy ear pitty on it. (you can us Karma for a model) I would buy one, or two!!! How to we go about to place an order?


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Here is a pic of the decal that Willie did for us. Jeff drew the dogs pulling against each other (based on our Flea dog RIP) and Willie made it into a decal for our back window.

Thankfully, he kept it on file cause I have a bad habit of selling cars as soon as the decal is on it. LOL










Stephanie


----------



## VicNTN (Sep 17, 2008)

I love everying I bought from you at the show...Martin loves his pit bull sign too! Steph's SUV looks so AWSOME in person....GREAT WORK Willie!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I got mine all picked out! Very cool...you can't find any signs around here that have anything pit bull on them!!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

PullDawgPits said:


> Here is a pic of the decal that Willie did for us. Jeff drew the dogs pulling against each other (based on our Flea dog RIP) and Willie made it into a decal for our back window.
> 
> Thankfully, he kept it on file cause I have a bad habit of selling cars as soon as the decal is on it. LOL
> 
> ...


That is really cool!!! I like that!!!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

PullDawgPits said:


> Here is a pic of the decal that Willie did for us. Jeff drew the dogs pulling against each other (based on our Flea dog RIP) and Willie made it into a decal for our back window.
> 
> Thankfully, he kept it on file cause I have a bad habit of selling cars as soon as the decal is on it. LOL
> 
> ...


Man that turned out good!!! Hurry up and sell it so I can make another one!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

lil bit pit karma said:


> "I can make it to the gate in 3 seconds. Can You?"
> 
> Love that saying you should make a shirt with a floppy ear pitty on it. (you can us Karma for a model) I would buy one, or two!!! How to we go about to place an order?


I'm not doing any shirts yet but hope to in the future. I can make you a sign like that though!!!

Just email me with everything you would like and i'll add it up and figure out shipping and send you a Paypal request or you can mail a money order.

[email protected]


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

MetalGirl30 said:


> I got mine all picked out! Very cool...you can't find any signs around here that have anything pit bull on them!!!


Just let me know when youre ready!!!!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Not doing shirts yet. Just car decals, signs, tags, banners, magnetics and stuff like that. Its just a matter of time though!


well if you start doing shirts count me in..if you can put the one about '3 secs flat' on a shirt with a pic of a pit on the front (oh, did i mention i'd REEALLY like it in a hot pink wife beater-sorry i'm really girlie-) but you can count me in on buyin a few of 'em. you have really nice work tho..good luck with it all !


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Man that turned out good!!! Hurry up and sell it so I can make another one!


IF she sells this one she best be going with it cause I like this one myself LOL!!!

Jeff


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

PullDawgPits said:


> IF she sells this one she best be going with it cause I like this one myself LOL!!!
> 
> Jeff


Its defiently a nice ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

ROCK CREEK I myspaced u my order without a reply..any help


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Kat&Kumho said:


> ROCK CREEK I myspaced u my order without a reply..any help


I'm sorry, but I dont have a myspace. Email it to me at [email protected] . Sorry about that! Willie


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Kat&Kumho said:


> ROCK CREEK I myspaced u my order without a reply..any help


Hey, still never heard from you. You can either call (423) 314-6502, email me: [email protected] , or message me on here! Thanks again!


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

I got the myspace from your webpage..under contacts. It was the www.myspace.com/rockcreekpits none the less I'll get it to you in the email on the 2nd of october.I got alot going right this minute so I better wait till payday.LOL


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Kat&Kumho said:


> I got the myspace from your webpage..under contacts. It was the MySpace.com - Nikki - 26 - Female - RINGGOLD, GEORGIA - www.myspace.com/rockcreekpits none the less I'll get it to you in the email on the 2nd of october.I got alot going right this minute so I better wait till payday.LOL


Thats fine. Thats my girlfriends myspace she should have let me know you sent it!!! Sorry about that. Just let me know when youre ready to order! Thanks


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

oh ok..I knew there was a myspace there..LOL I'll get the order u on the 2nd..I want some car stickers and a road sign.DO you have BRIGHT yellow?(Nissan x-terra yellow) Its SUPER bright yellow not the light faint yellow.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Hey! That one's based off muh baby's daddy! You can see the original pic about halfway down the page. Superdog Morpheus Ol' famous Morph-dude.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Kat&Kumho said:


> oh ok..I knew there was a myspace there..LOL I'll get the order u on the 2nd..I want some car stickers and a road sign.DO you have BRIGHT yellow?(Nissan x-terra yellow) Its SUPER bright yellow not the light faint yellow.


Yes, I have a yellow thats pretty close to the x-terras.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I got my front license plate, and I love it! I also got a weight pull sticker for Ziggi but haven't put that on yet... I post pictures when I do.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Pretty dang cool!!


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

all i can say is signs now. just a little joke. rock creek does excellent work. have some magnetics he did for me. and other stuff. he will do you right.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

dennispits said:


> all i can say is signs now. just a little joke. rock creek does excellent work. have some magnetics he did for me. and other stuff. he will do you right.


:stupid: :stick:  HAHAHAHA! You need to get down here and help me with this fence!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Sydney said:


> I got my front license plate, and I love it! I also got a weight pull sticker for Ziggi but haven't put that on yet... I post pictures when I do.


Looks great! Thanks again for your order!


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

got mine too..THANKS I LOVE IT


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Kat&Kumho said:


> got mine too..THANKS I LOVE IT


Wow! That was fast! When you get them put on snap a pic and post it. I would love to see how close the yellow matches! Just let me know when youre ready for your other signs.


----------



## Aquila (Oct 26, 2008)

This is my favorite which I've seen on shirts, but want a bumper sticker of too.

It shows people of different ethnicities and a pitbull.

| asian person|african american person| caucasian person|pitbull|

It says "Racial profiling is wrong!"

I can't post a link to it since i'm new here, but could you draw up something like that?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

That's one of Diane Jessup's designs, or at least it was. I couldn't find it on her website, but admittedly I didn't dig too deep. I know she got mad about someone using that picture on their BYB website, but I don't know how copyright infringement applies to stuff like this, though.


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

well the one your talking about black/white/asian already on cafe whatever.. where u make ur own stuff...and my stickers won't be going on mytruck....we had to rehome the suger glider so now it wont work.My daughter was allergic to him/=0(


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Kat&Kumho said:


> well the one your talking about black/white/asian already on cafe whatever.. where u make ur own stuff...and my stickers won't be going on mytruck....we had to rehome the suger glider so now it wont work.My daughter was allergic to him/=0(


Man that sux! That decal was a great idea! Let me know and we can rework it for you!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

bahamutt99 said:


> That's one of Diane Jessup's designs, or at least it was. I couldn't find it on her website, but admittedly I didn't dig too deep. I know she got mad about someone using that picture on their BYB website, but I don't know how copyright infringement applies to stuff like this, though.


Which one is one of Dianes designs? Not this one?


----------

